# como conectar displays catodo comun a un deco vcc y tierras



## SAMMY (Sep 14, 2007)

hola disculpen se que es un tema bastante ya hablando en todo el foro pero la verdad no he podido conectar bien un circuito bastante basico son tres displays catodo comun multiplexados a un decodificador 74ls48 pero en realidad me confundo como conectar los puntos comunes si son  a tierra o a vcc y cuales si van y cuales no y tambien algunos pines del deco como rb1 y los demas gracias si pueden facilitarme un diagrama con las conexciones se los agradeceria


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2007)

Ese decodificador es de salida open colector, se usa con display de anodo comun


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 22, 2010)

He visto que en tu respuesta has puesto 7 resistencias de 470 ohmios, pero para que voltaje?
Ya que si a esas resistencias le aumentamos el voltaje para el que están calculadas circularan por ellas mayor Intensidad, pudiendo llegar a aumentar el voltaje máximo que aguanta el diodo led que compone cada segmento llegando a la destrucción del mismo.
¿Para que voltaje están calculadas?
Saludos.


----------

